# RCA F38310



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Anyone else out there with one of these? I'm wondering about the life span on mine. It's about 10 years old now and is still running great. Just curious I guess.


----------



## redsoxfan26 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nevermind, I found this thread http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=280931.


----------

